# Cypripedium Lucy Pinkepank



## fundulopanchax (Jun 27, 2009)

Here is a Pinkepank hybrid that is blooming for me the first time this year, Lucy Pinkepank. All the photos of this hybrid show a very attractive flower and I have seen Paul Perakos' plant flowering in person. The flower is quite bright, nearly all red and it is huge. The parents are tibeticum and kentuckiense, the two species with the largest flowers and Lucy has inherited the good points of each - she is an easy grower like kentuckiense and very colorful like tibeticum. The plant is about the height of a typical tibeticum this year. Hopefully she will grow a bit taller in the next few years. 

Ron


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 27, 2009)

That is very brightly coloured! not drabby at all


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 27, 2009)

Spectacular!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, this may be one of those Holy Grail hybrids. What a beauty! Jealously factor increasing dramatically...


----------



## Jorch (Jun 28, 2009)

Lucy is HAWT!! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 28, 2009)

Amazing colour!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 28, 2009)

Eye-popping! :drool:


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 28, 2009)

Great !!


----------



## Clark (Jun 28, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Lucy is HAWT!! :clap:



BIG TIME!


----------



## Elena (Jun 28, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 28, 2009)

very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 30, 2009)

That is a very intense flower Ron. I want to see this guy in future years!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 1, 2009)

*another Lucy*

Hi Guys,

I know this is an old thread but I've only just joined this forum. It's been great catching up on all the fab photos.
Here is a photo of another Lucy Pinkepank to compare with that of Ron. The flowers are certainly big, probably the biggest of my hybrids, with the typical 'fat' lip of tibeticum. It is growing in an eight inch pot and now reaching a reasonable size. The flower stems are probably about a foot in height. I've never had one of these with a double flowered stem before. I live in the UK and this plant probably came originally from Crustacare in Belgium.
The flower isn't as graceful as 'Philipp' but certainly has impact.
It should look good in a couple of years when there are several stems,

Regards,

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to Slippertalk, David!

That's a beautiful Cyp -- it seems you have many?


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome David!

I think I've seen you on both SOF and the Scottish Rock Garden Club Forum, though I don't post on either. Your plants are incredible!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow! That's impressive!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice. Welcome from NYC. THanx for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 2, 2009)

Now that's the spirit - posting shots of Cyps in bloom in the fall just as they are going dormant...

Seriously, welcome "to the other side". I think you'll find there is more interest and activity over here, but Cyps remain a bit of an oddity to most. I look forward to more posts from you, especially next spring!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comparision...great flowers and welcome as well!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 2, 2009)

*Cyp Philipp*

Hi guys,

Thanks for the welcome.
Dot - I have around 60 cyps, all growing in mainly super coarse perlite in large pots. 
They've been a slow burner for me as far as growing them is concerned. I started off in 2004 with just a couple and this increased slowly until the last couple of years when it has taken off. 
There are lots of people offering them for sale in Europe. The increased availability of the 'much easier to grow' hybrids together with finally sorting out my culture has really increased my interest in this group.
I look forward to posting photos of the flowers next spring. Some have increased quickly and should give a good show.
Tom(?) -thanks - there does seem to be plenty of activity here. I also like to remind myself of what I'm missing for nine months of the year! I just wish we had a few hybrids that extended the season.
Just for the heck of it, here is another reminder of spring. 
Cyp.Philipp , the sister hybrid of Lucy ( made with macranthos rather than tibeticum onto kentuckiense) and altogether a more elegant flower. This clone has the edge of the staminode and the internal opening of the lip picked out in dark red, ( reginae in the background),
Regards,
David


----------



## toddybear (Dec 2, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 2, 2009)

monocotman said:


> Tom(?) -thanks - there does seem to be plenty of activity here.



Eh, yup, I forgot to say...good guess!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, David, I would not say that starting with a couple in 2004 and growing them to about 60 in 5 years is a slow burner!!!  But I'm looking forward to seeing all your blooms. These are really lovely.


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 2, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, David, I would not say that starting with a couple in 2004 and growing them to about 60 in 5 years is a slow burner!!!  But I'm looking forward to seeing all your blooms. These are really lovely.



I agree! I started with one in 2002 and I only have half the Cyp collection you have!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2009)

Great flowers all!!!!


----------

